# bow stabilizer



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 30, 2009)

does anybody know of a good bow stabilizer that you can actually tell a difference with?

ive only had some cheap-o's and couldnt tell a difference weather it was on or off. if ya got any good feedback on a brand i'd be much obliged


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 1, 2010)

https://www.jimposten.com/

Learned about this guy's company on archerytalk.com (not to plug a site who frequently bans me for no reason, but go there and run a search to see some pics of the custom stabs he makes). I did some research and he gets a ton of great reviews, so I emailed him. He's a great guy to work with, and does EXTREMELY quality work. You'd never guess his stabs weren't mass-manufactured. 

I got a custom one made, and he can do just about anything. I got a woodsman II with a flo. orange insert to match my string colors. My next bow will probably have one of his slimjimz on it.

Regardless of what you get, go with something in the 10-12 inch range for hunting. Seems a little long, but most people don't realize your arrow is a helluvalot longer than that when sitting on your arrow rest. Anything short isn't doing much to stop you from swaying, but it just adding weight to your bow (which helps some people).


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks alot buddy


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 4, 2010)

if youre looking for something more run of the mill I've heard good things about the octane line. They don't have a whole lot of weight to them (targeted at bowhunters), but the weight there is is at the far end.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 4, 2010)

I have an Octane on my bow. I can't speak to it's effectiveness as I've never shot the thing without it installed. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 6, 2010)

> if youre looking for something more run of the mill I've heard good things about the octane line. They don't have a whole lot of weight to them (targeted at bowhunters), but the weight there is is at the far end.



ive read alot of good reviews about um


----------



## stuntriderant (May 13, 2010)

I use the limbsavers one that can be taken apart at diffrent lengths.


----------



## Rick James (May 13, 2010)

I'd look at the Octane line as well. You can actually add any amount of weight you wish. They come with 3x seperate weights from the factory, but your dealer can get you additional weights if you wish. I've got both their 7' and 11' stabilizers and they are definitely quality.

For those of you not aware...........there are really two seperate purposes for a stabilizer. Vibration dampening, and stabilization of the bow. I personally don't much care about dampening, but that's the target archer in me I guess.......I care more about the stabilization properties. To really stabilize most effectively, you want the lightest, stiffest stabilizer you can get your hands on. Then you add your weight to the front of the stabilizer as far away from the bow as possible. Stabilizers like the Sims models don't do much for stabilization, but do a great job of quieting and dampening the bow.

I hope this helps, and if you have any other questions regarding the Octane line, please feel free to send me a message.


----------

